# Our awesome new barn!



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

They look so happy! It sounds like your new barn is great! Congrats.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So glad that all has worked out! Looks like a very nice place. Boarding is always a trade off. You can't get everything you want without going broke. An arena is at the bottom of my list too!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

SOOO incredibly happy about this new barn...bringing my retired mare over asap! After being there all day yesterday, the BO brought us cookies and juice


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the new barn and the move! I am thrilled that you are super happy, and your babies are too! Beautiful, and very nice! I wish you all the best!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

OMFG that's right, I forgot! Yesterday we were sorting through my tack, and she brought us cookies and juice and today we were cleaning tack and she brought us juice again!

We live in a total swamp of an area, Manitoba is a flood plane so we deal with drastic flooding almost every year (this year is going to be a BAD one again). She has 80 acres, but naturally the front paddocks are mud and water so she's had FOUR pumps going to pump water out! They have dry spots every where, mud is part of Manitoba horse ownership and she's spending every spare minute trying to make it as little as possible!

It's amazing the difference when you board with true equestrians and horse lovers instead of people just trying to flip a profit!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

The barns looks lovely and seems like it is run by a very sweet BO.
Your horses (as well as their friends) are adorable. Glad to hear the move went well.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Do they really keep two horses in a stall?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The 3 year olds go in a foaling stall together when the weather is bad, yes. They were born together and have never been apart so at this point, it prevents anxiety and makes them more content. Jynx and Justus went into a stall together because they're buddy buddy and they were supervised all morning anyway.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> Do they really keep two horses in a stall?


That was my thought too. _ *cringes* _


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with keeping two in together. Especially if they are happy together and do not fight. The stall is big enough for mammy and foal so why not two 3 year olds? They are not restricted of movement etc.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

If for some reason they start to fight, they are trapped together and cannot escape. Suppose the more dominant of the two decides to move that other horses feet away and he is trapped in there with him. He could get kicked the crap out of. Just my thoughts. I would never do it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That's nice, the BO isn't you. She bred both these horses, and has had them since they were born, and it's the second instance I know if where foals born together were kept in the same stall until 3 years old with no issues. In these circumstances, the animals adopt a "mother/son, mother/daughter" relationship with each other. Zierra was kept in the same stall as her dam until she was 4 years old, due to circumstances beyond my control. In certain situations, yes, it works easily. Would I leave Jynx and Justus in a stall together unsupervised? Certainly not, they are buddies and Justus is more then prone to bully on Jynx if grain is involved. They were brought in for a few hours in the morning to dry off and get warm.

While I may not personally find a reason to do it as I dislike horses getting that attached to each other, it is a far cry from displaying incompetence, it's a personal choice involving horses like any other. She knows better then to leave our two unsupervised, but it was the only available option for bringing them all in out of the cold and wet - the last two stalls are filled with hay, and the very first stall is a feed room. They were in a round pen together all night, and in a new place, certainly aren't looking to bully each other, only stick together tightly for protection in the new herd.

I have total confidence in this woman's abilities to care for horses.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks pretty luxurious,


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry if you feel or felt insulted by my comments. You posted pics of your barn... and I commented. Thats what generally happens on forums.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That's fine, I'm not sure where I said I felt insulted? I was just explaining the situation as I am well aware it's not normal convention to stall 2 horses together, however I don't wish it to be reflected on her as an individual as it is very much personal choice and one that was thought of, not just throwing horses together on a whim.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great looking barn!!!! They all look very happy! Congrats!!! I was lucky enough to find a great barn with choice #1 and havent had any problems with anyone there!(knock on wood) I love it, and so does Rodeo!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's awesome, fantastic barn! It's great when a barn owner really cares about the well-being of the horses.


----------



## jclemence5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Aw! You're pretty girl looks so happy! The barn seems nice!  I'm moving my horse to a new barn Monday, hoping that it will go as well as it did for you!


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

i have never seen people stall two horses in one stall at a time. is this common where you are?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ponyjocky said:


> i have never seen people stall two horses in one stall at a time. is this common where you are?


I want to say not really, but it's not all that rare. Shay-las mares were born and raised together in the same stall until they were 3, my filly shared a stall with her dam until she was 4 (my grandpa's decision, not mine).

A lot of people tend to do it to keep youngsters calm, and then somehow just never get around to making them "grow out of it". I would never personally do it, but only because I can't stand a herdbound horse to begin with, so I want to break them of that "need" to be with another horse 24/7.


----------

